# What materials are good for threading?



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 12, 2012)

It is often commented on that Alumilite and Ebonite thread well and PR doesn't but what about the other materials out there?  Can anyone offer any insight on Acrylic Acetate, Italian resin, Lucite, Rhino plastics, or any of the other options out there?  Are there any that you should just stay away from all together?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## anthonyd (Jun 12, 2012)

Acrylic acetate threads very well.

Tony


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Tony ... you're just up the 403 from me (I work in west Hamilton).

AK


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 12, 2012)

Andrew, all of those listed except the rhinoplastic should take threads very easily. rhinoplastic is PR and it is threadable, but it isn't the most ideal material. 

Here's a couple more that I could think of: Cebloplast, Celluloid, Aluminum, Brass, and any of the Corian type material.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Jonathon, so basically anything but PR should be OK to work with?

AK


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 12, 2012)

I've only threaded my own PR, but it works great for me.  I need to try alumilite and some of the others to compare.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 12, 2012)

If you use fine threads, say anything with a 28tpi or .75 pitch, PR is easy to thread.  Just remember a good lubricant - I use cooking oil - and to go slow.  A cold shop will kill it no matter what though.  

Some of the rhino plastics thread better than others.  The molten earth is awesome - while the really glittery purple/green is just okay.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 12, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Thanks Jonathon, so basically anything but PR should be OK to work with?
> 
> AK


 
Pretty much Andrew, althought I'd stay away from Inlace!

With PR what was used as pigment will have an effect on it's ability to thread easily or not. Micas tend to be easier I've found, while dyes tend to be a touch more brittle. Shawn does have a good point, fine threads and a good lubricant helps ALOT. Cold will make PR more prone to breaking.


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone tried threading TruStone or M3?


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 15, 2012)

I've seen both threaded before Robert. I would think the "harder" trustones would be the more difficult to thread. Even with that there are ways to work around it.


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 17, 2012)

The word on Truestone is that while it can be threaded, the threads don't hold up well, so is best avoided on that count.

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's how I see it.......... taps and dies are steel, most of the material we use (ebonite, acrylic, alumilite, true stone, lucite, m3, etc) are basically soft material and ALL can be threaded, given the proper technique, tapping solutions and acquired skill.

I wouldn't say polyester resin can't be threaded or is hard to thread because all polyester isn't the same, the same is true with some of the other materials mentioned.  Some polyester blanks are brittle and poor candidates for threading because the people making them don't know what they are doing, others do take the time to learn proper mixing ratios and their polyester blanks can be threaded easily!

Because of personal experiences and customer feedback, about the only materials I won't thread are Inlace Acrylester, m3 and true stone because it's been my experience that while they will take threads, the threads crack easily or wear down over a short time period of daily use.  My hands down favorites are alumilite then ebonite.


----------

